# sirius radio



## stoveyy (Aug 18, 2007)

im getting one for free. im not sure where to mount the antenna though. i was thinking about putting it on the rear parcel shelf. would that work? i read a ton of posts including dan j reeds. my cars white and a big black antenna on the outside doesn't seem appealing...


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: sirius radio (stoveyy)*

Technically it needs to be mounted on the outside, but I know a few guys who run it on their dash. Your satellite reception will be border line sucky, but it can still function. Your call, keep in mind that anytime it is blocked from a southern view it will cut out, your chances are much greater of this with the ant inside


----------



## stoveyy (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: sirius radio (farfromugen)*

meh. where's the most inconspicuous place to put it outside? i really just dread a big black blob sitting on my nice candy white car..


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: sirius radio (stoveyy)*

stick it on the roof. It does need to be outside, something like a minimum 20 degrees unobstructed all around to get optimum reception.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Paying for radio is weird. Unless it's hott women talking about Dildos all day its unnecessary IMO.


----------



## dangtz (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: sirius radio (stoveyy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoveyy* »_meh. where's the most inconspicuous place to put it outside? i really just dread a big black blob sitting on my nice candy white car..

i got a candy white jetta, i have xm, so i mounted it directly in the middle of the trunk closest to the rear class. 
looks mad clean.


----------



## TwistedJake (Jun 30, 2008)

You can color match it. My buddy has his color matched to his Accord and it works fine.
I have the antenna on the roof of my Jeep and it cuts out often due to the roof rack. When I have a spare tire up there its even worse. But like someone mentioned, mainly when the southern view is blocked.


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: sirius radio (dangtz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dangtz* »_
looks mad clean. 









I'm not sure what you (OP) have, but this is the best option for a Jetta, for a Golf/GTI mounting it right in front of the hatch is the best option. If it is a GTI, the fuba kind of hides it making it less conspicuous. Color matching it would be a good option also. The window seals in a VW make it near impossible to run it the way Sirius recommends (under the window seals), especially when those seals are 10+ years old


----------



## speedmetalgti (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: sirius radio (stoveyy)*

i use to run the antenna wires between the front seats and under the rear seats into the trunk, then place the magnetic antenna on my trunk. then the dumbasses at the dealership washed my car and didn't realize it wasn't permanently fixed in place. when they went over the antenna with a wash mit, they dragged it across the hood leaving scuff marks on the paint. 
now i place it inside the trunk.
its a little tricky, but it works great.
here's what you do...
if you look up inside the trunk, below the window tray, there's a metal frame. the frame has openings that you can fit the magnetic antenna in. if you place the antenna up in there with the top of it facing up towards the sky, it should get a good signal. i still get all 3 bars of signal strength with it in there.
keep in mind, this is for a jetta.
if you have a golf or gti, you could put velcro on the bottom and attach it on the very rear of the speaker tray closest to the rear window.
this setup works perfectly for me...full signal strength and no ugly antenna on the outside.


----------

